# NTPDATE no servers can be used

## WTFman

Upon booting my PC I get the following error:

```
13 FEB 11:15:37 ntpdate[7516] no servers can be used, exiting
```

noted time above is incorrect. NTPDate was set as per Bob P's 1/3 installation guide.

```
# ntpdate -b -u pool.ntp.org
```

```
# rc-update add ntp-client default
```

This has never happened before, are the servers down? Do I need to reconfigure? Did I miss a memo somewhere?

----------

## sloof3

pool.ntp.org and us.pool.ntp.org (My usual pool) just worked fine for me.  Maybe you have some networking troubles.  Firewalls and such have burned me in the past.

-sloof3

----------

## PaulBredbury

For ntp, follow the wiki.

----------

## WTFman

I will try and play with it later, it works fine now and I never had any trouble with it before so I guess it must have been a server hiccup?

----------

